# The top for my custom singlecut 7



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

I thought I made a thread on this guitar, but I guess not!

My friend Brian Bowes is starting his own custom guitar company, Bowes guitars. I am his first customer! This guitar has been in the works for a long time, and due to not living near his shop, work, the hassles of a new car and a new house, I understand that it takes a while to build. Now that he is settled in to his new place mostly, and his shop is at his house, progress can be made much quicker!

Specs:
carved top singlecut (PRS/ESP design traits)
Mahogany body
26in. scale 24 fret neck (possibly asymmetrical neck carve, gotta try it first)
White limba/maple/walnut 7pc neck
Super-access heel
1pc Walnut top
TOM bridge
3-way toggle
Push/pull for coil split
Custom wound Nordstrand pickups
Bocote fretboard
Jumbo frets

And here is my top! The PRS drawing is just for reference.


















Originally I was going to get a figured maple top in trans green like the PRS custom 22, however I don't know if I'll ever get a 1pc walnut top on a custom built 7-string again, especially for what I'm paying.

So my Ibanez S-style 8-string carved top will get the trans green treatment 

Thanks for looking! I'll post the progress as it happens.


----------



## -TJ- (Aug 28, 2006)

very nice, I really like that grain pattern :smile:


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Thanks TJ, I'm looking forward to it getting finished now that his shop is at his house. I still have to figure out the neck profile and how I want the pickups to sound hehe


----------



## Bevo (Nov 24, 2006)

8 string?

That wood looks nice, that will make a nice guitar!


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

i realy like the Left side, but the right side is awfull. Big blur in the wood and a majot nut as well. UNLESS..he's doing a bookmatch with the left side, that would look killer


----------



## dres_x (Mar 19, 2009)

Budda said:


> So my Ibanez S-style 8-string carved top will get the trans green treatment


Does this mean you're getting a custom S made? I've been toying with the idea of getting a neck-through S made but have no idea how much it'd cost.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

al3d said:


> i realy like the Left side, but the right side is awfull. Big blur in the wood and a majot nut as well. UNLESS..he's doing a bookmatch with the left side, that would look killer


You'll notice none of the lines include the knot in the wood. He's only gotten the grain to show on one side, as you can see. It will all look good .



dres_x said:


> Does this mean you're getting a custom S made? I've been toying with the idea of getting a neck-through S made but have no idea how much it'd cost.


Cost would depend on specs, and what the luthier charges for time invested. I'm hoping I can keep things reasonable. If Brian is game, I'd like to get a custom S-style 8-string. That's for later though.


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

Nut sure what you're not seeing Justin, the horn is in the middle of a big Nut, and there's a smaller one on the right side, right there in the middle!...


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

I see what you're saying now, I'll ask.


----------



## KujaSE (Jul 30, 2006)

Very nice!

How much is he roughly charging for everything? I might be interested in getting something made for the right price, does he have a site/contact info?


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

I'm not paying "store price", and said I wouldn't say what I'm paying - however he does charge very reasonably (for example - you don't pay until your guitar is done), and he does have an email address he can be reached at. I know he's got 3 customer orders on the go, and he wants to get those done before he takes on any more orders. This is his side job which he does out of a love for building, and he doesn't want to end up having it be his main squeeze or else the fun will be lost.

I'll PM you his email address, KSE 

I got a pic of the body glued up, next up is my neck blank (I think), then some guitar shaping!


----------



## passenger (Feb 10, 2006)

a 7-string singlecut? Uber-cool!
Please do upload pics! :rockon2:


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Oh, there will be pics! I am stoked for when the body gets its contours and routed for pickups and whatnot


----------



## ajcoholic (Feb 5, 2006)

Is it going to be a carve top?

AJC


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

yessir, flat tops have to be backup guitars for me, as I found out with my texan 7.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

All glued up


----------



## ajcoholic (Feb 5, 2006)

I find curly walnut is much more critical on what angle you are looking at it. It doesnt pop as much as maple.

But it does look nice!

AJC


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Well with the quilt on the Sims, I should be covered for "pop factor" either way haha.

We're going 1.5in thick, and probably Brian's asymmetrical neck carve as well - if I don't like it (which I damn well want to!) he'll build me another one, and probably keep this one. Shred. Machine.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

I got some more pics this evening, gotta host 'em and post 'em. The body is looking great


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)




----------



## Lemmy Hangslong (May 11, 2006)

wicked looking guitar so far.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Thanks! It's a pretty thin body, so it'll be fun to toss around while still having some heft hehe


----------



## Bevo (Nov 24, 2006)

Do you have a delivery date yet?

It would drive me crazy waiting for it if I had not date..Looks good!!


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Early Feb I hope.


----------

